# Senior cat urinating everywhere



## mikeb (Nov 21, 2006)

We have an older girl, (17 yrs old) who for the past 6 month or so has been having issues with urinating in unacceptable spots. It was infrequent for the most part and thankfully it was not on any carpeting but she has peed on area rugs that we've had to throw out. One was fairly expensive.

It seemed to calm down for a while but in the past 3 months or so she has taken to peeing outside her box(es) on numerous occasions. Her boxes are spread out all over the house in 4 different rooms. 3 bathrooms and a laundry room. Most of the time she'll use the box but way too often she will pee on the floor in the room where the box is. Sometimes right near it, other times 4 or 5 feet away. I had a thought to buy a lower lipped litter box but in all honesty, the ones we have are not that big and she doesn't have any problem getting in them when she feels like it.

Within the past 2 weeks, she has taken to urinating downstairs (where she has one of her boxes) on the only area rug we have left and also on some extremely expensive hardwood flooring that we thankfully caught soon enough so that it didn't do damage.

We've had her fully checked out with a complete blood panel (twice) and there are no physical problems whatsoever. I can also say with I believe some level of certainty that she has lost considerable hearing and might be a bit on the senile side but other than that, she is healthy. Fat but healthy. We have a dog that she gets along with pretty well so I know it's not a stress issue. In fact, she spends most of her time sleeping upstairs and he is rarely up there. She does enjoy coming down with us in the morning to hang out on the patio before the dog is even up (he is crate trained and sleeps in a crate until we get him up) but even if they're down here together they get along well. 

We are at our wits end and are at a loss what to do with this. She is a good buddy but if we can't control this I hate to think of putting her down when nothing else is wrong. One option would be to leave her upstairs in our bedroom or just in the upstairs area (we have a child/baby gate) but she has a meow that is more like a howl and when she wants something she doesn't stop. Think the Aflac duck on steroids.

This has turned into a rambling affair so I guess I'd just ask if anyone has been here before please offer any advice.

Thanks again Catforum!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

It might help to post her blood panel results, if you have them. It's surprising that a 17-year-old cat will have all values within the normal range, so maybe the eagle-eyes here will catch something the vet might've missed.

Is she, uhm, aware that she's peeing? It is it uncontrolled? (My sister has a cat that sometimes pees himself in his sleep).

What do you feed her?

Any changes in diet or household that could be causing it? Even things like an increase in outside noise (think construction) or a new regular visitor or change in people's work hours can trigger a stress reaction.

When was her last visit to the vet? Since the problems of the last two weeks?

Have you tried putting a different litter in each box, to see if she has a preference?

There's lots and lots of questions and possible solutions. Usually when you figure out what the culprit is there's a bit of an "ah-hah!" moment.


----------



## mikeb (Nov 21, 2006)

Unfortunately I don't have her lab results and while I appreciate the offer, I would tend to trust our vet that we've had for years and have taken 4 different cats to and the dog and would find it unlikely they'd "miss" something after 2 separate panels. At any rate, her urinating is not uncontrolled. In fact, she will go to whatever spot she chooses and just plop down and pee. 

We've been feeding her both wet and dry food although she prefers the wet. Right now she's on Iams Senior Plus Dry and her moist food is a varied selection of different brands but she pretty much refuses to eat anything other than Meow Mix if you can believe it. Her food has not changed recently.

There have been absolutely no changes in our household. It is my wife and myself and we live in a very quiet neighborhood. Her last vet visit was about 2 months ago. 

Having been a cat owner for 35 years, I do know that cat behavior can be tricky and especially as they age they sometimes just "do stuff" for no physical reason. I'm just wondering if she is just basically losing it at this point (mentally I mean).


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

No, I totally understand that you trust your vet. Not everybody does. If you have a good vet, awesome. 

When was her last visit to the vet? Since the problems of the last two weeks? I'm also wondering how far apart the panels were. It's also useful if you could compare her results from, say 2-3 years ago with the newer ones, to see if you notice any changes (even if they're within the normal range).

Have you tried putting a different litter in each box, to see if she has a preference?

I have never known a cat to just "do stuff" for no reason, though, especially inappropriate peeing. There's usually some underlying cause, whether it's medical or behavioral is anyone's guess though.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Does she exhibit signs of aging joints? Is it harder for her to jump onto things that used to be easy? Maybe it's hurting her to get into her box (just a guess). If you could cut the outward facing side of the litter box so that it's a shorter height to get into it.

I've seen this at the shelter with our aging population where we end up buying the boxes with a lower point of entry.

How to Make an Accessible Litter Box for Arthritic Cats - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

At 17, dementia could also be occurring...she knows to use a box and makes it to a room that has one, but maybe can't figure out she needs to get in it. Did you switch litter?
Poor little girl....


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I'm with Nebraska, to me it sounds like arthritis pain is causing her to avoid the box.

I'd also give puppy pads inside the box a try. Sometimes with arthritis squatting with litter shifting under their feet is painful. She's seeking out soft surfaces that she can grip with her claws, so a puppy pad in the litter box might do the trick.

I know it's not very fun to have cat pee all over the house (I am aware that this is the understatement of the world, lol), and I hope you'll forgive us asking all these questions about things you may have tried. We're just trying to help get to the bottom of your issue and we don't know if you've tried something, or your situation, unless we ask.

Hopefully we'll be able to help you solve this right away!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I've experienced this many times because I adopt senior cats. The most recent was Zipper who started urinating on the LR rug. She has arthritis and has a hard time getting around, especially after laying down for awhile. We solved it by placing a new litter box on the screened in porch so she would not have to come inside (she spends 75% of her time out there). 

Previously it was Abby and no matter what we did she would pee wherever she wanted. She would even put one paw in the box then pee on the floor. Poor thing was weak and sickly the whole time we had her which was only 2 years. I finally had to corral her into a corner of the laundry room, but after a few weeks nothing changed, there was nothing more we could do for her so we had to make the final decision to let her go. It was sad, but her quality of life had degraded so much it was the right decision.

I said all this to say that if you cannot find a solution between your vet and this forum, then you may have to let her go. We will weep for you as most of us have been through this painful experience.


----------



## mikeb (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks to all and I'll try to answer all of the questions above:

@Jacq - I didn't mean to sound snippy  but yes, we love and trust our vet. At any rate, her 2 blood panels were both within the last 6 months and both normal. Her last one was 2 months ago approx. I forgot to answer the first time but the litter we've been using is the same 2 brands we've used for probably her whole life: Arm & Hammer and Scoop Away, both unscented. There doesn't seem to be any difference in behavior with either.

@Nebraskacat and Librarychick: My gut says it's not athritis but to be honest I haven't thought of it only because she really does seem to have no problem getting in and out of her boxes when (I believe) she feels like it. As for difficulty in her jumping up, she hasn't really bothered in quite some time but she clearly has issues say to jump up on the couch to sit on a lap. Also, due to her incontinence, we prefer she not be on the furniture and another thing I neglected to mention is that this really all started with her peeing on our BED! It's pretty high and we'd have to bring her up to sleep with us but we had to stop due to this issue. She actually seems to prefer her own comfy bed to sleep in at this point whether it be at night or during the day. Regardless, maybe it is an issue of joint pain? I'll try an even lower set of litter boxes starting today to see if it helps.

@Librarychick again: While I seemed to emphasize her peeing on area rugs, the fact is that lately she is simply peeing on hard surfaces e.g. the tile floor in our master bathroom, the tile floor in the laundry room and also in the downstairs bathroom. I'd say that any "accidents" she has at this point are on tile or the wood floor 9 times out of 10.

@Marcia and Wallycat: This is the hardest part because as I said, she seems in good health physically and her quality of life as far as we can tell is pretty good but after doing some googling and also talking to the vet, I've come to learn that some cats do in fact suffer from dementia when they get older. To think of having to let her go simply because she's "losing it" is very difficult to imagine. We're not there yet but even the thought is tough as I know everyone here realizes.

I'm off to buy lower boxes and will hope that helps.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

My first thought was joint pain, and I'm even more convinced that could be the case after you said this:


mikeb said:


> As for difficulty in her jumping up, she hasn't really bothered in quite some time but she clearly has issues say to jump up on the couch to sit on a lap.


It might be bothering her more at certain times than others, and it could be that the times she doesn't seem to have a problem getting in and out of the box are just times when she's feeling better than usual.

You could also try a glucosamine supplement to see if that helps with joint pain. Keep in mind that it could take a few months before you see results though. You can use the human grade capsules and just open them up to get a smaller dose if you don't want to waste money on the pet versions.

Dementia is also a possibility, but I'd think that would manifest itself in other ways besides just inappropriate elimination... does she ever seem "lost"... like she wanders around confused about where she is and maybe cries as well?

Hopefully the lower boxes work. I like the idea of trying puppy pads as well.


----------



## swimmergurl1105 (May 30, 2013)

I don't know if you've tried this already, but have you ever used a Feliway diffuser? I know they are a miracle product for some cats. We used one for our cats when we moved, and they did fairly well with adjustment.


----------



## mikeb (Nov 21, 2006)

Nell said:


> Dementia is also a possibility, but I'd think that would manifest itself in other ways besides just inappropriate elimination... does she ever seem "lost"... like she wanders around confused about where she is and maybe cries as well?
> 
> Hopefully the lower boxes work. I like the idea of trying puppy pads as well.


Frankly, she seems lost a lot. She will howl for no reason, at no particular time, and in all parts of the house. Also, she has a tendency to just sleep by her water bowl and at times will even go up to her food or water bowl (or even the dog's) and sit there as if lost and howl. Also at night which can keep us up. I mentioned all of this to the vet on our last visit who also mentioned the possibility of dementia. I've also read where some cats who have lost hearing will do this so I'm not sure which it is but in MY mind, she is kind of out of it at times.

I just came back from the pet store and unless there is someone somewhere who has even smaller height boxes, it seems we have the lowest version.



swimmergurl1105 said:


> I don't know if you've tried this already, but have you ever used a Feliway diffuser? I know they are a miracle product for some cats. We used one for our cats when we moved, and they did fairly well with adjustment.


Funny how cat lovers know all the little tricks! Yes, we tried the Feliway diffuser which has done nothing in this regard although it seemed to help a few years back on both cats when we last moved.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Any chance you got some puppy pads to try? A few of pur other members have had luck with that, as well as customers I spoke to when I used to work at petsmart.

If not, next time you're at the petstore ask if they have samples. Sometimes the pet trainers have sample puppy pads, and if its free you might as well try, right?

I was also wondering if she's still pooping in her box, or if she's doing that other places as well?


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Since you can't find a lower litter box, how about taking a litter pan or a flat bottomed storage container and cutting one of the sides down so it's easier for her to get in and out? If you cut it slightly roundish, like a wide U, it would help keep the litter in the box yet still be low enough for her to step into without much effort.


----------



## mikeb (Nov 21, 2006)

librarychick said:


> Any chance you got some puppy pads to try? A few of pur other members have had luck with that, as well as customers I spoke to when I used to work at petsmart.
> 
> If not, next time you're at the petstore ask if they have samples. Sometimes the pet trainers have sample puppy pads, and if its free you might as well try, right?
> 
> I was also wondering if she's still pooping in her box, or if she's doing that other places as well?


I saw this earlier where someone mentioned it and I think I'm going to try it. We don't have any but I have no problem buying a box and using it to line her box with. As for poop, she always goes in the box. It's only urinating that she has a problem with.



Nell said:


> Since you can't find a lower litter box, how about taking a litter pan or a flat bottomed storage container and cutting one of the sides down so it's easier for her to get in and out? If you cut it slightly roundish, like a wide U, it would help keep the litter in the box yet still be low enough for her to step into without much effort.


I'm going to try the puppy pee pads first and then this. To be honest, based on observation, I don't see a problem with her using the boxes as is but as was mentioned, maybe it's when she's not feeling 100% that she doesn't go in.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

my senior cat leaves a tootsie roll maybe every 2-3 months. it's weird because it's never in the same place, it's only happened about three times. the last time was on the 17th right after we came home from the vet's, there was one poop, it was mostly hair, and then there was a looooooooooong skid mark LOL. I called the vet and said, "I know we had to leave in a hurry but did you get to express her anal sacs?" and then I told them what happened. they have an 18 year-old Siamese "clinic" cat (lives at the vet's office) Twin, and she said he leaves little nuggets for them once in awhile. I think they probably do just "do things" occasionally when they get old. I've heard this about people, not animals, but if they get constipated, ammonia builds up in their system and makes them have a brain fog. so . . . ? I don't know. I have a younger cat (6) who will pee on any clothes, dirty or clean, if I leave the laundry basket out. regardless. if I hide it, he never pees on anything else. never had an infection, it's just his annoying little habit.

a couple of years ago I found them 2-3 times but they were right by the litter box. she has a tendency toward sort of dry ones so I assumed they kind of stuck to her and then fell off. once I found one in the middle area where there isn't a litter box but she likes to sleep in the linen shelf between the sheets sometimes. it happened in the middle of the night, and there was also one in the same area where she likes to nap (on the floor, not on my sheets), so I figured it happened in the middle of the night, she woke up and got confused. it wasn't loose or anything. then there was one in front of the toilet haha. (reminds me of the marc maron episode where he's on the floor with a spatula by the litter box and the cat is there. he's lifting up a poop right outside the box and he says, "what, you couldn't get it *in *the box? this isn't a carnival game.") but my boxes are always clean, I haven't changed litter for over a year, haven't moved the boxes, haven't gotten another cat, put her on any new medication, etc. she's arthritic and blind, and I don't think she has any dementia but I couldn't tell you that she never does.

the one and only time she's had diarrhea was recently when I fed her raw chicken hearts. she was meowing really loudly in the bathroom and I didn't go at first, but when I got there, I had left one of those pads on the floor and she went on it. no one pees in the wrong place though.

if you can't find a lower entry box, leave some of those pads around. also see if maybe the human ones are cheaper than the pet ones. and if you really want to save money, you can buy the washable ones that are fabric with a vinyl backing. those are like $10. I don't know if you'd want to wash one a cat peed on though. (the good news is that once she'd peed on it, she'd probably go back to it even after you washed it.) i'd say diapers, except I won't because I really don't think a cat would tolerate it, but I don't know.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I had a cat that was peeing in various places of my house. Like you, his blood work was normal. However, the vet discovered that he had spondylosis of the spine when they took an X-ray of his bladder. We tried different things & nothing worked. We did make the decision to put him down when we realized that he couldn't control his bladder & bowels. We only figured that out because he peed on every basement step & there was a big puddle of pee in the couch where he laid. He was 12 1/2 years old.

The vet told us that the spondylosis was most likely hitting a nerve which made it very painful for him to pee & poop.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Have you had her eyes checked recently? Our Missy is 18 and has been hanging around the half bath in the laundry room more because she can't see as well anymore due to corneal sequestrum surgeries and now cataracts. She will hiss when another of the cats walks by, and has even hissed at my leg or purse. Not serious yet, but we can see the end coming. =..(


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Blood work does not rule out urinary tract infection. When was her last urine culture done? Also, kidney failure doesn't show up until 70% of the kidney function is gone.

2 months ago her blood work was fine, but her symptoms have started since the last lab? This time around you may see something different.

I would get new blood work and a urine culture done.


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

I am going through the same issues with my senior girl (19 years old). But she does have arthritis in her hind legs so she can't squat. She will go into the box but because she can't squat, she ends up urinating outside the box while standing in the box. Puppy pads are the best for this. Most times she's really good using the box for number 2 but being that old, I can understand that she might not make it to the box sometimes.


----------



## mikeb (Nov 21, 2006)

Marcia said:


> Have you had her eyes checked recently? Our Missy is 18 and has been hanging around the half bath in the laundry room more because she can't see as well anymore due to corneal sequestrum surgeries and now cataracts. She will hiss when another of the cats walks by, and has even hissed at my leg or purse. Not serious yet, but we can see the end coming. =..(


We haven't had her take an eye exam lately 8-O but her vision seems fine. Regardless I'm not sure what that would have to do with her peeing.



lovetimesfour said:


> Blood work does not rule out urinary tract infection. When was her last urine culture done? Also, kidney failure doesn't show up until 70% of the kidney function is gone.
> 
> 2 months ago her blood work was fine, but her symptoms have started since the last lab? This time around you may see something different.
> 
> I would get new blood work and a urine culture done.


She had a full work up including culture for infection at both checkups. And no, these symptoms have not started since her last one, only gotten different.



LilyC said:


> I am going through the same issues with my senior girl (19 years old). But she does have arthritis in her hind legs so she can't squat. She will go into the box but because she can't squat, she ends up urinating outside the box while standing in the box. Puppy pads are the best for this. Most times she's really good using the box for number 2 but being that old, I can understand that she might not make it to the box sometimes.


Well an update is that we bought the puppy pee pads, bought the lowest box we could find which is considerably lower than the others that I thought were the lowest I'd find. We put the box with the pee pads next to her normal box that still has litter. So what does she do? She uses both and still pees on the floor. In addition, she still uses her other boxes as well but again, the urinating on the hardwood and the tile continues. Today we bought a natural deterrent spray that I'll spray on a towel and put in the spot on the wood floor she's been going to to hopefully put an end to that at least but other than that, I'm at a loss. 

Despite everyone's best intentions, I just feel that she is old and feeble and she sometimes just says, "screw it, I'm just peeing here".


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

mikeb said:


> she is old and feeble and she sometimes just says, "screw it, I'm just peeing here".


[raises a shot of tequila] May we all live to enjoy this heartfelt sentiment.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

you've used an enzymatic cleaner on the spots right??

It might be that she's now smelling the urine soaked in and thinks she should be going there. The towel is a good idea, I'd also give baking soda a shot. Completely cover the spots with dry baking soda and leave it over night, sweep it up in the morning. Doing that a few times is cheap and may help absorb dome of the lingering odor. Lock kitty up for the night when you do it though, or she might have a ball spreading it everywhere lol.


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

mikeb said:


> She had a full work up including culture for infection at both checkups. And no, these symptoms have not started since her last one, only gotten different.
> 
> Despite everyone's best intentions, I just feel that she is old and feeble and she sometimes just says, "screw it, I'm just peeing here".


I have no direct experience with indiscriminate urination, but I do have experience with spraying (a lot of experience). Your cat is 17, which is elderly, but still could live several years. You obviously love her very much and you're not ready to give up.

Your vet doesn't have a lot of answers. Have you considered working with a feline behaviorist? When my kitty was in the throws of his spraying I worked with a feline behaviorist and a veterinary behaviorist. It's something to consider. I'm happy to recommend the world famous cat behaviorist, Pam Johnson-Bennett. 

We all feel for you MikeB.


----------



## mikeb (Nov 21, 2006)

NebraskaCat said:


> [raises a shot of tequila] May we all live to enjoy this heartfelt sentiment.


Really huh? I almost want to say "You go girl" except that it is really a drag as of late.


----------



## mikeb (Nov 21, 2006)

librarychick said:


> you've used an enzymatic cleaner on the spots right??
> 
> It might be that she's now smelling the urine soaked in and thinks she should be going there. The towel is a good idea, I'd also give baking soda a shot. Completely cover the spots with dry baking soda and leave it over night, sweep it up in the morning. Doing that a few times is cheap and may help absorb dome of the lingering odor. Lock kitty up for the night when you do it though, or she might have a ball spreading it everywhere lol.


Well the recent issue is that her accidents are on tile or hardwood so enzymatic cleaners won't do anything. Honestly, I could live with her occasional peeing on a cheap area rug (which yes, we've used enzymes on) and I could even live with her peeing on the tile in our bathroom. It's frustrating but not a total drag. It's the most recent development of urinating on some extremely expensive brazilian cherry wood flooring in our living room. Thankfully it has a polyurethane coat but to wake up every morning and see it....well. But we actually are thinking about just leaving her upstairs at night.


----------



## mikeb (Nov 21, 2006)

judybean said:


> I have no direct experience with indiscriminate urination, but I do have experience with spraying (a lot of experience). Your cat is 17, which is elderly, but still could live several years. You obviously love her very much and you're not ready to give up.
> 
> Your vet doesn't have a lot of answers. Have you considered working with a feline behaviorist? When my kitty was in the throws of his spraying I worked with a feline behaviorist and a veterinary behaviorist. It's something to consider. I'm happy to recommend the world famous cat behaviorist, Pam Johnson-Bennett.
> 
> We all feel for you MikeB.


Thanks to everyone for all input! Honestly, hiring a cat behaviorist seems a bit sketchy to me. Not out of the question but in my mind I see her/him taking Poki into a small room with some incense and asking her to chant along.

"Ooooommmmmmm" :-?


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

A cat-behaviorist doesn't necessarily have to be a "cat-whisperer" or a "medium". If it were me, and the behaviourist said "Poki says she's peeing because she really hates cherry hardwood" then I would RUN, run for the hills! 

Think of them more as feline behavioural psychologists (or, if it suits better, biologists). They have loads of experience in cat behavior and can come to your house and say "Alright, she's peeing at x place because there's a big window here and she feels territorially insecure" or "The water heater might scare her and so she's not making it to this box at night time" or whatever. Personally, I don't think I'd ever hire one, but it's still a possible route to solve the issue.

I know that you're pretty resistant to taking her to the vet again, but your OP says she started peeing in a new spot (downstairs, on the hardwood) about 2 weeks ago (two-and-a-half now), and her last panel was about two months ago. You really need to rule out a UTI or other medical issue that could be causing the new behaviour before you can have any confidence in other approaches.


----------



## mikeb (Nov 21, 2006)

Hmmm...you are right about that. Point taken. *sigh*. Might be back to the vet. I guess I was thinking she's peeing on tile, no sign of UTI. She's peeing on an area rug. No sign of UTI. Now she's just peeing on a new spot so I figured, oy, she's just finding new spots regardless of her blood work being okay. But maybe I should try one more time.

Thanks.


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

mikeb said:


> Might be back to the vet. I guess I was thinking she's peeing on tile, no sign of UTI. She's peeing on an area rug. No sign of UTI. Now she's just peeing on a new spot so I figured, oy, she's just finding new spots regardless of her blood work being okay. But maybe I should try one more time.


What do you think are signs of a UTI?
Here are a few:
Loss of bladder control, dribbling urine
Straining and/or crying out in pain when trying to pass urine
Fear/avoidance of litter box and soiling in inappropriate places
Constant licking of urinary opening
Strong odor of ammonia in urine
Lethargy
Hard, distended abdomen

I hope your cat doesn't have a UTI (the I can stand for infection or inflammation). The fact that she's acting "lost" could mean a lot of things. Maybe she doesn't feel well. Cats are such bluffers and it can take a lot of detective work to figure them out when things are not okay.

I'm happy to hear you have a vet that you know and trust. Did the vet take a urine sample via cystocentesis (the only sterile method to obtain a urine sample)? And did the vet do a urine culture? There are other ways to get a urine sample, but cystocentesis is the best way.

Regarding working with a behaviorist--you need to completely rule out any medical conditions first. It really isn't hocus pocus. It is working with a trained, experienced person who will help you help your cat (after a lot of analysis of documentation you provide and typically a very long conversation). Some very qualified feline behaviorists will do over-the-phone consultations. Prior to a consultation, you would need to provide videos of your cat and what she's doing and where she's doing it. You will also fill out ~15-20 pages of background information on your cat from the time she moved in, medical records, etc. 

I encourage you to not be so quick to discount the idea. But as I said, rule out the medical first, then see how you feel about working with a feline behaviorist. The best scenario is to have a professional go to your home, although it's not uncommon to work with someone over the phone/skype and by email.

And there are a lot of people out there who claim to be the best, the most qualified, AND guarantee that they can "fix" your cat. Beware. I also encourage you to talk with your vet about it.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Blood work does not diagnose a urinary tract infection. A urinalysis, or better a urine culture, is used for that. Peeing outside the box IS a sign of a UTI. It can mean other things too, but you can't say she shows "no signs" of a UTI when littler box avoidance is a classic and often the only, sign.


----------



## mikeb (Nov 21, 2006)

Decided to edit a reply that came off as smarmy. I think I know a bit about cat behavior having been an owner for over 30 years to a pretty good sampling of cats and I understand cat lovers since obviously I'm one of them. My experience has also been that sometimes there ISN'T a physical reason for cat behavior. Whether this is the case here or not I don't know but I do know that I have a very competent vet that I've used for years who can't find anything wrong with our cat.

That said, we'll continue to try and deal with this and keep an eye on things. I've never been one to count pennies when dealing with any of our pets over the years (we have spent thousands) but at a point when you keep going for the same series of tests, cultures etc and everything comes back negative, you have to decide if you spend another few hundred for the same results. 

Interestingly, there have been NO accidents in the past 2 days and after remembering an old trick, I put some aluminum foil in the area where she was peeing on the hardwood and she has not been there since.


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

Aluminum foil is a good trick. I used it recently and still have it out; lovely as it is to see it in the middle of the living room. Interesting that your cat hasn't peed in the past 2 days. Have you checked out your house in the dark with a black light? That can be a shocking experience.


----------

